# Myriophyllum ?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Could someone please tell me what kind of Myriophyllum is this?


























Thanks !

Juan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think anyone could more than guess based on just the photos. Origin, leaf details, perhaps even flowers , etc are likely needed. The ones commonly seen in the hobby are one thing, but there are so many of them that if you collected something new or imported a new one with no species name, it could be pretty difficult (we tend to accept new names attached to plants as valid unless proven otherwise unless it's obviously way off).


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> I don't think anyone could more than guess based on just the photos. Origin, leaf details, perhaps even flowers , etc are likely needed. The ones commonly seen in the hobby are one thing, but there are so many of them that if you collected something new or imported a new one with no species name, it could be pretty difficult (we tend to accept new names attached to plants as valid unless proven otherwise unless it's obviously way off).


This one was sold as "Myriophyllum mattogrossense", but I don´t think it is correct. Sorry I don´t have more information.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Definitely not_ mattogrossense_. It might be_ M. pinnatum_. I have seen that growing in Florida, and it has a red stem like yours.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I agree it is not a _mattogrossense_. Maybe a _Myriophyllum heterophyllum_ ?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be. Can you take notes on the number of leaves per whorl, etc? That might help a little. And you could always put some in your emersed setup.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Could be. Can you take notes on the number of leaves per whorl, etc? That might help a little. And you could always put some in your emersed setup.


I actually don´t have the plant. It is from one club member. I will try to get the information.

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Another club member, Francisco Martinez, has the same plant. This is his photo of the plant emerged and flowers:










I think we have to discard pinnatum, hippuroides and heterophyllum since the emerged leaves are different. no?

Bye !

Juan


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't discard M pinnatum. See the picture in Kasselmann. The length of the side branches on the leaf may be dependent on the humidity. I think that pinnatum is the most likely guess.


----------

